# 52in sony t.v red shadow??



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i have a 52 inch Sony t.v and when i turned it on yesterday i've gotten this 








you can see the red shadow behind that person, i believe that my green light bulb burnt out and i have to replace it,any ideas what it could be?


----------

